# Odnr shocking at nimi



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Has anyone heard any storys of a few of the bass shocked at nimi. Before i say what i heard i want to see if any one else has heard a similar story. If you have heard it you will know what im refering to. Pm me if you dont want it public


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

This post is bait in itself for all of us who have no idea what you're talking about. Please indulge us.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I will post what i heard i just want to see if anyone else has talked to any odnr people about their results up their


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

I heard very few bass, but tons of walleye.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Someone must of kept all the big bass then


Flathead76 must of came north lol


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

There's secret world record bass in it along with 6 ft muskie right?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Popspastime said:


> There's secret world record bass in it along with 6 ft muskie right?


Very very close. minus the muskie. Heard from a reliable source their was a 14 and a 15# LM shocked. Its already no secret theirs giants in nimi. Now i didnt personally talk to the officer that did the shocking, but the guy that told me has nothing to lie about. Theirs giants that come out of portage nimi moggy etc.. every year, why not a new state record?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

There goes nimi.......


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BuzzBait Brad will be there Saturday


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> Very very close. minus the muskie. Heard from a reliable source their was a 14 and a 15# LM shocked. Its already no secret theirs giants in nimi. Now i didnt personally talk to the officer that did the shocking, but the guy that told me has nothing to lie about. Theirs giants that come out of portage nimi moggy etc.. every year, why not a new state record?


Hmmm... I believe that the State record for LM is only 13.1 caught out of a farm pond in 1976. Not too likely that they are salting Nimi with record breaking fish... just say'n.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I can almost guarantee the WORLD record SM lives in the Big pond to our north, just saying.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

No offense.....but the odds of this being true are almost......zero. Not totally impossible....but not very likely, IMHO. (I'll gladly be wrong....FWIW.)

What are the odds that two LM Bass....both bigger than the State record are in Nimi....and were successfully shocked?

Even if this were true, wouldn't the DNA of the fish have to be tested to prove that someone simply didn't transplant some FLA strain LM bass?


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Popspastime said:


> I can almost guarantee the WORLD record SM lives in the Big pond to our north, just saying.


Now that is highly probable.....IMHO.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I was with a DNR shocking crew on Nimisila two years ago doing a story. They shocked up some big bass, but nothing in the 14 pound range. That said, the lake certainly has enough forage to allow a bass to grow to that size. While unlikely, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

berkshirepresident said:


> No offense.....but the odds of this being true are almost......zero. Not totally impossible....but not very likely, IMHO. (I'll gladly be wrong....FWIW.)
> 
> What are the odds that two LM Bass....both bigger than the State record are in Nimi....and were successfully shocked?
> 
> Even if this were true, wouldn't the DNA of the fish have to be tested to prove that someone simply didn't transplant some FLA strain LM bass?


I agrer its highly unlikely but. You never know. Hey anything is possible


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I heard they found a UFO ,and a under water base station.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Like i said i heard it from a guy in our club he has no reason in my eyes to lie. If someone has time today they should call the district 3 office to try and confirm.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

The numbers went up since the last time it when it made the rounds... Supposedly the big ones they shocked last time were 11 and 13... Guess they grew.
I don't doubt what you heard DHower but the shock boat stories are about as common as the diver fixing the dam saw catfish big enough to eat him stories.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

The rumours are true. Nimi holds some big fish. I caught and released this monster just last weekend...


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Went to nimi today but decided to head up to north after I seen all the boat traffic....


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

13-14 lb largemouth bass in Nimisila? Yeah, oooooook. I got all custom bandits to sell you for .50cents too! Lol


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

No need for bashing just putting out their what i heard.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I guess a record fish is a possibility anywhere... I was just saying I've heard the same thing a few times from a few people and the weights keep growing.
And I have seen a pic of a 9.2 out of Nimi on a digital scale. That thing was a slob of a fish... I can't even imagine one with another 5 lbs on it.
One day that record will break... Maybe on Nimi... But most likely strip pit.
I've seen strange things before... Had a 60+ lb flathead swim under my boat there a couple years ago.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't know about the bass, but the big catfish thing is real!

What size swim bait would you use for a 14lb bass?

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2016/05/02/snorkel-selfie-stick-insane-catfish-video/


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Erieangler51 said:


> Someone must of kept all the big bass then
> 
> 
> Flathead76 must of came north lol


Actually I was planning a trip up there. I will start a thread if I kill anything big.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Very very close. minus the muskie. Heard from a reliable source their was a 14 and a 15# LM shocked. Its already no secret theirs giants in nimi. Now i didnt personally talk to the officer that did the shocking, but the guy that told me has nothing to lie about. Theirs giants that come out of portage nimi moggy etc.. every year, why not a new state record?


Those are a bit big for the grill. I only have a little Webber. Now my smoker..........that's a different story all together.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Just to be fair, I think it was 6 years back, I heard during a shocking there was a record LM, in there at the time, that was a few ounces over the state record. I'm not guaranteeing anything but I'm open to the possibility. Seen a HAWG caught that I would've sworn 9-10lbs, dude threw it back like it was nothing, he was pretty messed that night though. Thought it was a huge cat during fight. It was posted like 4 years back


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

At least theirs a few people on my side of it being a possibility.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

It's always possible. ...just keep ol flathead and buzz bait brad away from there


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> It's always possible. ...just keep ol flathead and buzz bait brad away from there


I'm on it.


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

It's an article of the fishing faith that there are larger fish in every body of water than any that have been caught there! If the odds are long for one of them being electroshocked, they are even longer for being caught on a hook and line.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Very very close. minus the muskie. Heard from a reliable source their was a 14 and a 15# LM shocked. Its already no secret theirs giants in nimi. Now i didnt personally talk to the officer that did the shocking, but the guy that told me has nothing to lie about. Theirs giants that come out of portage nimi moggy etc.. every year, why not a new state record?


There are some big bass in nimi and I would Not be surprised one bit if someone would break the state record from there.
But.....
With that being said, remember.....
The same guy who told us this story also said at weigh in Sunday that he had 2 pushing 6# in the live well ( had two just over 4# )and had 20+ pounds ( weighed in 16# )and that he had an 11# bass follow his chatterbait to the boat and just hover there .
Not saying his story isn't true that a couple giants were shocked at Mimi but maybe the story is slightly exaggerated


----------



## Basshole28 (Aug 29, 2015)

I've personally caught two fish from Nimi over 9lbs and I also know of one being shocked from there that was 13lbs and that was 5 years ago. It's possible a few Florida strain bass were thrown in there,but highly unlikely there's two state records swimming in there of that size. I do know that the state had several almost hitting the state record out of clear fork years ago before the VHS disease hit there and wiped them all out.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

RH1 said:


> There are some big bass in nimi and I would Not be surprised one bit if someone would break the state record from there.
> But.....
> With that being said, remember.....
> The same guy who told us this story also said at weigh in Sunday that he had 2 pushing 6# in the live well ( had two just over 4# )and had 20+ pounds ( weighed in 16# )and that he had an 11# bass follow his chatterbait to the boat and just hover there .
> Not saying his story isn't true that a couple giants were shocked at Mimi but maybe the story is slightly exaggerated


Haha Ron, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> I heard they found a UFO ,and a under water base station.


Everyone knows that's Rockwell, not Nimi!


----------



## donny_k (Apr 16, 2015)

To Basshole. Im not being sarcastic when I ask this but are you a extremely skilled Bass fisherman? Or just extremely lucky? Im 36 and just caught my very first Ohio 5lb LM this year. Your post about having had caught 2 over 9 lbs makes me want to just give up and find a new hobby.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

RH1 said:


> There are some big bass in nimi and I would Not be surprised one bit if someone would break the state record from there.
> But.....
> With that being said, remember.....
> The same guy who told us this story also said at weigh in Sunday that he had 2 pushing 6# in the live well ( had two just over 4# )and had 20+ pounds ( weighed in 16# )and that he had an 11# bass follow his chatterbait to the boat and just hover there .
> Not saying his story isn't true that a couple giants were shocked at Mimi but maybe the story is slightly exaggerated


True forgot about him guessing by 5 pounds over and his 11 pounder. Still a new S.R bass in any of PLX isnt completely out of the question


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Nimisila or any of the Portage Lakes could hold a possible state record largemouth. They have the forage, the space, and the cover for it. I know fishing pressure is high, but I sill like the chances of at least a bass or two growing to that size in those waters.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

And this thread is why I OGF. Thanks for the laughs guys


----------



## amazingslinger (Apr 16, 2009)

During this years shocking of the Portage Chain of Lakes, ODNR kept the largest shocked fish at each location for scientific research. I know for sure a 22 inch 5.75 lber from North was kept for dissection, so IF a fish that large was shocked at Nimi, it probably didn't make it back in the lake...


----------



## amazingslinger (Apr 16, 2009)

Nimi wasn't shocked this year according to my ODNR source...


----------



## Sevelan (Jul 23, 2015)

ODNR has been zooming around Nimi the last two weekends. I called once to report the boat, the lake is supposed to be electric only but they don't have to follow their rules eh? They might not have been shocking, but they were surveying something.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Yeah, they should follow the electric only rules so it takes them 2 weeks to do their job instead of 2 days. Remember that the odnr is who we have to thank for our fisheries. Everyone could always do it better than the people actually doing it...these guys are over worked, under paid, and under staffed. I'm not trying to start anything but imagine our lakes without them. No size limits, no motor restrictions, and no law enforcement. We'd have a bunch of drunk idiots on watercycles and nimi would be a muddy mess. It's easy to point a finger at someone but they are doing their best with what they have. It's a business like any other in any other field... no offense.


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

wow,and I was wondering why my topic was so flamed! "Just fishing"!


----------



## Basshole28 (Aug 29, 2015)

donny_k said:


> To Basshole. Im not being sarcastic when I ask this but are you a extremely skilled Bass fisherman? Or just extremely lucky? Im 36 and just caught my very first Ohio 5lb LM this year. Your post about having had caught 2 over 9 lbs makes me want to just give up and find a new hobby.


A little bit of both and a lot of time on the water!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Being up here in the colder climates we just don't have the growing seasons to produce that size of fish, Farm raised 13 lb'r... ok maybe, looooong maybe.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

The largest bass the Division has shocked in the last 15+ years have been in the 7.5 lb range. No 10s have been shocked, despite rumors to the contrary.

Nimisila will be one of six lakes being creel surveyed this year. The Division has the legal jurisdiction to use gas motors, which are necessary for the clerk to accomplish an periodic tally of the total number of anglers in the required time frame.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

We have taken some good samplings of trophy NE Ohio lakes for 16 years... 300 events worth, we've had two 7+lbers weighed and a 6.99... that is about as good as it gets #bigbassdreams

http://www.dobass.com/History/dobass.html

Thumbs up to Division of Wildlife Fish dudes! NE Ohio is an AWESOME bassery


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I have loved reading this thread. Keep it up. 

Lol


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Just curious.

Wouldn't more electricity be needed to shock up a bigger fish? I mean they aren't just shooting a crazy amount of voltage into the water are they? I'm not sure if the amount of voltage matters but I would think it does or else all the little fish will just be fried up.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> Just curious.
> 
> Wouldn't more electricity be needed to shock up a bigger fish? I mean they aren't just shooting a crazy amount of voltage into the water are they? I'm not sure if the amount of voltage matters but I would think it does or else all the little fish will just be fried up.


Voltage/amperage used is dependent on the conductivity of the water


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

legendaryyaj said:


> Just curious.
> 
> Wouldn't more electricity be needed to shock up a bigger fish? I mean they aren't just shooting a crazy amount of voltage into the water are they? I'm not sure if the amount of voltage matters but I would think it does or else all the little fish will just be fried up.


 I believe your right, some fish species are more affected by the shock too.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

They get soooooo much smaller when they're weighed on an accurate scales .I've never seen anybody under-estimate the size of a fish.


----------



## cast n' blast Kev (Apr 5, 2016)

legendaryyaj said:


> Just curious.
> 
> Wouldn't more electricity be needed to shock up a bigger fish? I mean they aren't just shooting a crazy amount of voltage into the water are they? I'm not sure if the amount of voltage matters but I would think it does or else all the little fish will just be fried up.


Actually it's the opposite. Larger fish have more surface area and are more affected by the electrical current in the water. Smaller fish are less affected. Young of the year are almost totally unaffected as their bodies are too small to be affected by the current. Even different species are affected differently. Bluegill, for example, are shocked quite easily as they are deep fish (large surface area for their size) whereas a 24 inch gar will be less affected (smaller surface area).


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Mighty large LargeMouth taken from AEP about 2 yrs ago. Google it up.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Sevelan said:


> ODNR has been zooming around Nimi the last two weekends. I called once to report the boat, the lake is supposed to be electric only but they don't have to follow their rules eh? They might not have been shocking, but they were surveying something.


Ya maybe. The Nexus pipeline is currently scheduled to be buried 80ft below Nimi lake. Perhaps they are out there double checking stuff?


----------



## OhioProFisherman (Jan 7, 2016)

kayak1979 said:


> This post is bait in itself for all of us who have no idea what you're talking about. Please indulge us.


Supposidly 15 and a 16 pounder...


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

They weren't bass that were shocked. They were walleye. The last 2 left in Nimi


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

This is why i posted on here seeing if anyone else has heard. I know theirs always storys of bigger than average fish getting shocked, lost, missed etc...


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Not bashing just don't believe they size largemouth there because of our short growing season and non Florida strain bass. Didn't mean to offend.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Where how many walleye did they shock is what I want to know! Anyone catch one yet this year?


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah [email protected]:& the bass.still my go to lake for frozen eyes.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a friend that works for the ODNR in Akron, he talked to the guys who did the shocking after this rumor started. They said nothing even close to 14 lbs. was caught. Sorry !


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

does anyone think like me and feels a state record should only be allowed from a place open to the public.its my opinion and im not looking for an argument ,just want to get others opinions about that.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

The largest bass I ever saw was at Dover dam about 8 years ago. I thought it was another carp rolling against the wall until it turned over. That thing was huge and would have been an easy 8-10lbs. It was massive.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

I believe the state records should be public lakes only to.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

steelhead steve said:


> does anyone think like me and feels a state record should only be allowed from a place open to the public.its my opinion and im not looking for an argument ,just want to get others opinions about that.


I agree that state records should only come from waters open to the public. No private ponds should be allowed as far as I'm concerned. Just my opinion.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Why don't they have a public waters record and a private waters record.problem solved.;-)


----------



## bpittman00 (Dec 6, 2011)

i had 2 over 14 lbs yesterday. Camera on my phone wasn't working. You will have that. Got them on bubble gum pink twister tails. This site is entertaining for sure...


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Stark parks just shocked Petros and Sippo this past week. My neighbors uncle was with the team doing the shocking. This was a picture of the smaller one they got. The bigger one flipped out of the boat right before the could get a shot.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SeA nYmPhO said:


> Stark parks just shocked Petros and Sippo this past week. My neighbors uncle was with the team doing the shocking. This was a picture of the smaller one they got. The bigger one flipped out of the boat right before the could get a shot.


Yup...I was there...witnessed it. Tried to help em with the one that flipped outa the boat


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead begged em for it....they turned it back


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

Sippo has bass?! I thought it was a carp hole with a few perch and gills! I think great Lakes should have a seperate record category. Like an Ohio record smallmouth inland waters and lake erie/great lakes waters. Just my thought.


----------



## walleyeslayer14 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Flathead begged em for it....they turned it back


They don't know what they started. They lucky the limit is only 5.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Bprice1031 said:


> I agree that state records should only come from waters open to the public. No private ponds should be allowed as far as I'm concerned. Just my opinion.


I agree that records should come from public water only.


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> And this thread is why I OGF. Thanks for the laughs guys


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

What is the horsepower limits on this lake?

Never fished it... Is it good for walleye and perch ?

Any advice on what to use and fish would be great. 

I would be fishing out of a canoe of the lake is not to rough


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Crappietrace said:


> What is the horsepower limits on this lake?
> 
> Never fished it... Is it good for walleye and perch ?
> 
> ...


Electric only. Have to weed through the smaller perch to get keepers. Eyes are few and far between generally speaking


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks, John ... Any crappie in this lake?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bdawg said:


> I don't know about the bass, but the big catfish thing is real!
> 
> What size swim bait would you use for a 14lb bass?
> 
> http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2016/05/02/snorkel-selfie-stick-insane-catfish-video/


Wells catfish from a different continent... not flatheads from the Ohio River...


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Crappietrace said:


> Thanks, John ... Any crappie in this lake?


Decent amount of crappie. Lots of cookie cutter 7-9" but you can pull bigger ones if you put in the time. No monsters in my experience tho


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Crappietrace said:


> Thanks, John ... Any crappie in this lake?


I heard they shocked 2 up in access of 7 lbs and a couple 5's, did anyone else hear the same?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> I heard they shocked 2 up in access of 7 lbs and a couple 5's, did anyone else hear the same?


Flathead ate em....


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Popspastime said:


> I heard they shocked 2 up in access of 7 lbs and a couple 5's, did anyone else hear the same?


I know of 2 guys that caught 7 pound bass out of nimi last year


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

JohnJH said:


> I know of 2 guys that caught 7 pound bass out of nimi last year


I got a 7lb bass on my wall ice fishing nimi 2003


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Flathead ate em....


Rapala knives are like my Stihl chainsaw. If you don't feed them they get crabby.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

JohnJH said:


> I know of 2 guys that caught 7 pound bass out of nimi last year


Those are good frying size.


----------



## donny_k (Apr 16, 2015)

Ive only had one walleye hooked at nimi and fish there quite a bit over the last 10 or so years. I dont fish for walleye much and when I do its at lake erie so if I were to actually target them on a lake like nimi, do I use similar tactics? Worm harnesses and the like?


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

vib-E said:


> I got a 7lb bass on my wall ice fishing nimi 2003


Real fisherman are catch and release. You dinner bass fisherman should have no right to fish our lakes. #DONTKILLGAMEFISH


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

^^^ haha these guys


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Real fisherman are catch and release. You dinner bass fisherman should have no right to fish our lakes. #DONTKILLGAMEFISH


Is this a serious comment?


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> Is this a serious comment?


I hope not.


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Real fisherman are catch and release. You dinner bass fisherman should have no right to fish our lakes. #DONTKILLGAMEFISH


so don't keep/eat walleye, saugeye, crappie, bluegill, catfish? All game fish in the eyes of the DNR. I hope you are not serious. While I personally release bass i catch it is anyones right to do as they please with any legally caught fish.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh boy.. I don't keep any bass but I'll keep some good walleye. I believe in responsible bass harvesting if you're going to keep them. Sounds to me if youre that angry and strict about keeping bass then maybe you should sharpen your skill and learn to catch more. There are plenty out there in most lakes. Lol. Just sayin'


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh, didnt know we had so many Amish fisherman on this site. When did they start letting the Amish use computers?


----------



## mchewyw (Mar 31, 2015)

well...so much for this thread


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Real fisherman are catch and release. You dinner bass fisherman should have no right to fish our lakes. #DONTKILLGAMEFISH





ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Oh, didnt know we had so many Amish fisherman on this site. When did they start letting the Amish use computers?


You sure don't paint a sunny picture.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

GULPisgreat said:


> Oh boy.. I don't keep any bass but I'll keep some good walleye. I believe in responsible bass harvesting if you're going to keep them. Sounds to me if youre that angry and strict about keeping bass then maybe you should sharpen your skill and learn to catch more. There are plenty out there in most lakes. Lol. Just sayin'


Sounds to me like he is the worlds greatest angler and the worlds most educated fisheries biologist. So good flw and b.a.s.s wont let him join because no one else would win and he cant get a job working for the dnr because it would put everyone else out of work


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

My bad.guess I should of threw the 7lb bass back I caught threw the ice.I always throw bass back but that one.7lb threw ice.I thought that was pretty good.if it was open water then yeah I'd throw it back.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

vib-E said:


> My bad.guess I should of threw the 7lb bass back I caught threw the ice.I always throw bass back but that one.7lb threw ice.I thought that was pretty good.if it was open water then yeah I'd throw it back.


Shame on you for doing what YOU wanted and what is legally aloud. You should be forever shunned from fishing


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

I would have probably kept a 7#. Already told my wife if I get one near 9 or 10 I'll probably mount it.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

JohnJH said:


> so don't keep/eat walleye, saugeye, crappie, bluegill, catfish? All game fish in the eyes of the DNR. I hope you are not serious. While I personally release bass i catch it is anyones right to do as they please with any legally caught fish.


I always release bass like everyone should. Walleye/saugeye, crappie and catfish are thrown onto the shore for the ***** to eat. Those fish are notorious for raiding bass beds and eating all the eggs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Oh, didnt know we had so many Amish fisherman on this site. When did they start letting the Amish use computers?


100 posts...2013. Trolling...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

There really are walleye in Nimi. They feed at specific times and specific places and you most likely will not catch one outside of those feeding times. If you do, it's by luck. And that's all I'm going to say....


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Omg....here we go


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> I heard they found a UFO ,and a under water base station.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> I always release bass like everyone should. Walleye/saugeye, crappie and catfish are thrown onto the shore for the ***** to eat. Those fish are notorious for raiding bass beds and eating all the eggs.


Haha your one ignorant ****. Best wishes when you fall out of the boat this season!


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Haha your one ignorant ****. Best wishes when you fall out of the boat this season!


You're*


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> I always release bass like everyone should. Walleye/saugeye, crappie and catfish are thrown onto the shore for the ***** to eat. Those fish are notorious for raiding bass beds and eating all the eggs.


That has to be the dumbest comment that I have read on this forum in a long time. You may not like it when fisherman keep bass for table fare but the resource does not go to waste. Someone who makes a comment like this is not an outdoorsman in my book.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Please explain why everyone should release Bass even though it is legal to keep them and the smaller ones taste good. Ohio says the only fish you can't keep is Sturgeon (rare). So until Ohio determines that Bass need the same protection I will keep a few and enjoy them with tartar sauce.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> You're*


aww thanks for looking out for me. Ill sleep better tonight knowing i helped you study for your big spelling bee in the morning


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> aww thanks for looking out for me. Ill sleep better tonight knowing i helped you study for your big spelling bee in the morning


That's actually considered grammar but thank you.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hmmm ok. Well im gonna go catch some bass to eat tonight. Hope to get a few 4 pounder . Your more than welcome to come for dinner if you want


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Here you go sunny caught some dinner it will be ready at 7


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

How is this thread not locked yet


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Here you go sunny caught some dinner it will be ready at 7
> View attachment 209919


I didn't know we had that many spotted bass in our N.E. Ohio lakes. I'm not even mad, thats just impressive.


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> I didn't know we had that many spotted bass in our N.E. Ohio lakes. I'm not even mad, thats just impressive.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

JohnJH said:


> How is this thread not locked yet


I was thinking just that like 20 posts ago.


----------

